# Prewar White Schwinn oval grips?



## ADReese (Jan 2, 2022)

Can anyone tell me anymore about these grips? They came on a late '40 Schwinn straight bar. I've had dozens of black ones over the years, but I've never seen white ones. These are the ovals and not the mid 50s tapered oval. They also have old sales tax tokens glued in the ends to keep them from blowing out.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2022)

Schwinn sent the news about these to the dealers and jobbers, and I think they also came in red. @rennfaron has the info on these.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 2, 2022)

I want these.... selling?


----------



## ADReese (Jan 2, 2022)

Possibly, I'd like to learn a little more about them before I make any decisions. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2022)

ADReese said:


> Possibly, I'd like to learn a little more about them before I make any decisions. Thanks for the interest!



Put'em on DOND!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

ADReese said:


> Can anyone tell me anymore about these grips? They came on a late '40 Schwinn straight bar. I've had dozens of black ones over the years, but I've never seen white ones. These are the ovals and not the mid 50s tapered oval. They also have old sales tax tokens glued in the ends to keep them from blowing out.
> View attachment 1540151
> 
> View attachment 1540152
> ...



Could you show them next to a tapered set for comparison


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 3, 2022)

Super cool 😎👍


----------



## ADReese (Jan 3, 2022)

I borrowed this pic from ebay. This is the style I have typically seen in the white color.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

ADReese said:


> I borrowed this pic from ebay. This is the style I have typically seen in the white color.
> View attachment 1540348



Oh I see now, the shape of the tear drop as opposed to oval. Thanks


----------



## rennfaron (Jan 3, 2022)

These are the schwinn oval grips you see in the 40s and 50s. The most common color is obviously black (as noted). The black ones ran all the way until the end of the 50s on the racer until they were discontinued. The white is very uncommon and I have only seen a handful of sets over the years. There are reproductions out there so you have to watch out and not pick those up. Yours are the read deal. I happen to be able to buy a set awhile back. Here is a catalog pic from Christmas 1950. The red ones are even more uncommon and I have only seen one real set and one fake set. 

I still don't know if these were model specific or year specific as I haven't really seen them on an original bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2022)

My 41 Super Deluxe came with the  White type oval script grip, so they were available prewar 40/41.
I have also seen original Red and Gum rubber.
The Gum type really didn’t stand the test of time, so those are ultra rare.


----------



## rennfaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Also, noting that these are reproduction junk and not the same thing.


----------



## ADReese (Jan 3, 2022)

After some light cleaning with dawn and a nylon brush.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2022)

Original pair from 1941 Autocycle.


----------



## ADReese (Jan 3, 2022)

Wow, those are fantastic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2022)

I believe the white grips posted above are the later post war issue. The grooves do not go to the end of the grip and they are identical to the grips in that 1950 ad that @rennfaron posted. 

1941 issue BFG grip. Grooves to the ends and fat oval.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 20, 2022)

I just picked up this pair...judging by condition, you'd think they were pre-WWI. Lol
Darn....


----------

